# Trying to locate what headset bearing I need



## redcard (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking for a lower headset bearing for a Scott Foil 15 2013 model. Can anyone advise what I need?

Just received an order of 2 upper bearings, but can't see the equivalent lower bearing which I understand is of larger circumference. Can't see any spec on Scott website either. My LBS can't help as their internet wasn't working!

Thanks,


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Ritcheylogic offers an 1'1/4 to 1 1/8 tapered drop-in headset that should fit your Scott Foil?


----------

